# 96920-96922



## annmarieO (Dec 30, 2009)

does anyone know if the (psoriasis) indicated in the code description means  this code is used to report laser treatment for psoriasis only or can is also be used to report laser treatments for other inflammatory skin diseases such as atopic dermatitis?
Typically CPT codes with ( ) have a e.g. but this one does not.


----------



## LTibbetts (Dec 30, 2009)

This is what I found in the coders reference. It does state psoriatic skin lesions so it doesn't look like it leaves much room for interpretation, although, I could be wrong. I just thought this info might be helpful.

96920-96922 (96920, 96921, 96922) 

The physician uses a fiberoptic handpiece to deliver short pulses from a 308-nm UV-B laser for the treatment of psoriatic skin lesions. Prior to the start of treatment, the optimal dose is determined by exposing uninvolved skin to the minimal effective amount of UV-B. Once this dose is established, mineral oil is applied on the lesion to enhance penetration and reduce scattering. The physician uses the fiberoptic handpiece to irradiate the lesions by using a "painting" motion. The treatment is usually painless and does not require anesthesia. Report 96920 for a total treated area less that 250 sq cm, 96921 for a total area of 250 sq cm to 500 sq cm, and 96922 for an area larger than 500 sq cm.


----------



## LTibbetts (Dec 30, 2009)

Actually, after looking at the code description in the CPT book a little closer, it states the psoriasis in parenthesis next to the inflammatory skin disease. Maybe this is an example of a type of this kind of disease. Atopic dermatitis is also classified as an inflammatory skin disease, so maybe it is ok to use those codes. Sorry, I probably just put you right back to where you were in the first place. Maybe post this question in the plastic surgery forum as well?? Maybe they see this more often.


----------

